# Cat rucksack carriers, your thoughts?



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi there

I've put this under the shows topic as I'm guessing that folks here will have the most experience with regularly using carriers. Sorry if it's not in the right place.

I travel a lot with my girl, and am finding that taking a carrier with me is a nightmare. I use a guide dog or a white stick to get about, so need both hands free where possible. I've recently discovered backpack carriers, but the selection in the UK is majorly limited. I got bought the Outward Hound rucksack carrier for my birthday, but it's poorly made, and one of the straps has already broken on it. I was finding that it was also too small for the cat to get propperly comfy in. I need something that's comfy to wear, that can be used as a backpack, and that keeps the cat comfy while she's travelling. I don't mind if it also has a trolley attachment. I've heard that Sherpa make great bags, but I haven't seen any of them. I've also seen a Trixie one, but am not sure about that either. Have any of you had experience with the backpacks, or at a push, the trolley bags? If so, I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

hi, i'm sorry i have no experience of them.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi I've got the Trixie one and found it quite handy .It is a backpack/trolley and the biggest one that has got in it was the medium sized NFC who went to sleep in it ,so he must have been comfortable


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

This was actually the one I was looking at, but just wasn't sure how stirdy it was etc. have you taken it to shows? If so, did it cope all right?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a soft carrier not a rucksack but that sort of material. One of my cats didn't like a car journey so through scratching has destroyed the zip. Only noticed when I saw a head pop up in my rearview mirror on the motorway!!!!!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

carly87 said:


> This was actually the one I was looking at, but just wasn't sure how stirdy it was etc. have you taken it to shows? If so, did it cope all right?


Yeah,its been out to about 6 shows ,its fairly sturdy and the mesh isnt material ,so they cant rip at it,does the job it says it does.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

And is it comfortable to wear as a backpack? Or does it tend not to sit very well?


----------

